# GAP year in Pakistan (UK student)



## izz_1616 (Jun 10, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hi Everyone,

I'm a student from the UK, and have just completed my BSc and am now on a GAP year. 

I'm going to be applying for 2011 entry for medicine in the UK, and wanted to get some relevant work experience/placements abroad in Pakistan.

Does anyone know how I can go about arranging these? I've tried emailing the hospitals directly but can?t seem to get a reply. 

Alternatively I wouldn?t mind working in a Pakistani hospital. In the UK we have healthcare assistants, who assist nurses with the daily care of patients, does a similar role to this exist in Pakistan?

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks![/FONT]


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Assisting Nurses, ummm, I don't think such a role really exists in Pakistan. I would suggest trying to get a placement within a UK hospital.


----------



## izz_1616 (Jun 10, 2010)

Catalyst13 said:


> Assisting Nurses, ummm, I don't think such a role really exists in Pakistan. I would suggest trying to get a placement within a UK hospital.



[FONT=&quot]Hmm I though not. Any idea if its even possible to get relevant work experience placements in Pakistan, or am I just running into a brick wall?[/FONT]


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

*SKMCHRC*

Hi Izz I really think you should try the HR office at Shaukat Khanam Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research center. Last year i went there for a social work internship but i noticed that there were many interns there who had completed their mbbs or were in the process of completing it. There was also a guy who was working on a thesis and was working there for some research of his own.

The HR people there are really friendly and most most probably you will totally get a positive response if you contact them. All you need to do is be very clear about what kind of experience you're looking for and they will be sure to help you out!

Plus, the hospital has a very nice reputation and it is surely the cleanest and most efficient one in Pakistan that I've been to yet.

Goodluck  #laugh


----------



## izz_1616 (Jun 10, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks for your reply [/FONT]raidermary[FONT=&quot]! I've sent the HR department a copy of my CV in addition to details of what I would like to do. Just going to sit back and hopefully have a favourable reply. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just don't understand why you are looking for internship/voluntary work in Pakistan. If you do it in England, trust me, you will definitely increase your chances. if you do it in England it shows that you have the proper skill set to communicate with patients in ENGLISH and you will make some good references. When you apply you can't really say that Dr. Rizwan at Punjab Hospital said i was good, but if you say, Dr. John from the England Hospital of Physicians (just making this up) it will sound much for impresive.

This is just my advice, there is NO reason why you should do it in Pakistan, it would be much better to get it in the UK or at least a country where the main language is English.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

izz_1616 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Thanks for your reply [/FONT]raidermary[FONT=&quot]! I've sent the HR department a copy of my CV in addition to details of what I would like to do. Just going to sit back and hopefully have a favourable reply.
> [/FONT]


happy to have helped


----------



## izz_1616 (Jun 10, 2010)

Catalyst13 said:


> I just don't understand why you are looking for internship/voluntary work in Pakistan. If you do it in England, trust me, you will definitely increase your chances. if you do it in England it shows that you have the proper skill set to communicate with patients in ENGLISH and you will make some good references. When you apply you can't really say that Dr. Rizwan at Punjab Hospital said i was good, but if you say, Dr. John from the England Hospital of Physicians (just making this up) it will sound much for impresive.
> 
> This is just my advice, there is NO reason why you should do it in Pakistan, it would be much better to get it in the UK or at least a country where the main language is English.


I've already got experience within the UK, paeds, neurosurgery, A&E, stroke rehabilitation, ambulance service etc etc etc.

And also i think your wrong in thinking experience in the UK is better, medical schools here love students who have experience abroad. But thats beside the point, the whole point of going to Pakistan is to experience the healthcare of another country. The demands and realities of being a doctor in Pakistan are so different from those within the UK, becuase of funding, resources and regulations which are in place. I think it would be a fantastic experience to see how doctors in Pakistan are still able to deliver effective medical care under these conditions, and ultimately hope to take away some life experiences which could help me as a medical student and future doctor. Its just a personal choice. #happy


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, I understand you are wanting to get some experience, but there are countless countries that would give you a much better chance. If you go to a country such as Canada, USA, Australia, someone in Europe, personally I believe it looks better.

Anyways, it's your choice so best of luck mate


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Goodluck izzi


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

izz_1616 said:


> I've already got experience within the UK, paeds, neurosurgery, A&E, stroke rehabilitation, ambulance service etc etc etc.
> 
> And also i think your wrong in thinking experience in the UK is better, medical schools here love students who have experience abroad. But thats beside the point, the whole point of going to Pakistan is to experience the healthcare of another country. The demands and realities of being a doctor in Pakistan are so different from those within the UK, becuase of funding, resources and regulations which are in place. I think it would be a fantastic experience to see how doctors in Pakistan are still able to deliver effective medical care under these conditions, and ultimately hope to take away some life experiences which could help me as a medical student and future doctor. Its just a personal choice. #happy


Nice! Good luck Izz Allah may help you :happy:


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

izz_1616 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi Everyone,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I'm a student from the UK, and have just completed my BSc and am now on a GAP year. [/FONT]
> 
> ...


Hi there. I know this is completely off topic but since you've been through the process I was wondering if you could help me with how to apply to a pakistani university for medicine as a uk citizen. I got 13 A*s and 2 A's at GCSE. 2 As and 3 Bs at AS and am predicted A*AA in Bio, Chem, Maths A levels. How did you do the whole ibcc thing? Does the fact that im not doing physics matter ? (i did it as as got a b) When should i apply... after i get my a level results or now since ive already applied to unis here through ucas etc.
Any other help would be absolutely amazing, theres more questions on my one and only thread. Thank you so much for just reading and please help? pretty pretty please?
Thank youu


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

izz_1616 said:


> I've already got experience within the UK, paeds, neurosurgery, A&E, stroke rehabilitation, ambulance service etc etc etc.
> 
> And also i think your wrong in thinking experience in the UK is better, medical schools here love students who have experience abroad. But thats beside the point, the whole point of going to Pakistan is to experience the healthcare of another country. The demands and realities of being a doctor in Pakistan are so different from those within the UK, becuase of funding, resources and regulations which are in place. I think it would be a fantastic experience to see how doctors in Pakistan are still able to deliver effective medical care under these conditions, and ultimately hope to take away some life experiences which could help me as a medical student and future doctor. Its just a personal choice. #happy


I agree with you. UK med schools would absolutely love your experience in Pakistan. It will give you an edge from most applicants. Pakistan is a developing country and medicine here is not heavily reliant on fancy technology. Also coping with the conditions, even at a hospital like Shifa is different. Shifa is clean and all but not like hospitals in UK and USA. 

Unfortunately, people here do not understand the term 'volunteer'. I guess you could try internships at Shifa and Shaukat Khanum. You will have to find a good advisor who can help you get some sort of work relating to medicine... instead of just sitting, chatting and drinking tea. They probably won't let you practice medicine right away (but who knows you may be administering injections or first aid on your first day! lol). There is no concept of just sitting and accompanying the patients. I did that for my psych rounds in Canada, kind of like therapy for the patients. You probably will observe a lot. I would definitely try. If you have a relative or friend who is a doctor at the hospital or clinic, it would be much easier to get what you want out of the work. 

Lastly, I am not sure but check out some charities operating in Pakistan, who are working on the field at places (for eg) affected by the flood. I heard there were medical camps and such and you can accompany them. BUT its very unlikely you will be able to get something there. They require fully qualified doctors mostly. They usually have the labor workers doing little jobs such delivering meals or nurses for administering drugs or bandages. Conditions are very very poor and because there are rural areas... people don't respond well to women and young people. Get all your shots before you come to PK (typhoid, HP A, B, and hope for someone to discover one for AIDs and HP-C)... and do a regular TB test. Its hard work but it will look amazing on your resume! 

Good luck!


----------

